# Where to order Ryobi check valve / Duckbill



## schmauster (Jun 23, 2017)

I have a Ryobi RY34440 (S430) weed eater that im fixing for a friend. I opened up the carburetor and the duckbill/check valve is destroyed so the primer bulb wont work.. I am wondering where I can find that part. 

Thanks guys


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 23, 2017)

You can order the whole carb: http://www.partstree.com/parts/ryobi/parts/309368003/ Or if you know what make and model the carb is, we might be able to source parts directly from the carb maker. Ryobi doesn't offer the parts for the carb on the diagrams for your weedeater.


----------



## schmauster (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah I found a carb online for 35 bucks.. the weed eater is cheap and trashed, just trying to get it going for cheap. 

Totally forgot i can just search for the mfg and carb. Thank you!


----------



## LegDeLimber (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't seen a check valve offered as a separate piece, only sold as included in that section of the carburetor.
Seems like those blocks that hold the check valve, are in the $20~ish range.
As you should be installing a diaphragm kit on the old carb (along with the check valve/body), the price of a new carb makes more sense.


----------



## schmauster (Jun 24, 2017)

Great point, im just not trying to spend too much on it. Thanks guys ill get the whole carb... i found the whole thing on ebay cheap and in the US.. not sure about the quality.

http://www.partswarehouse.com/Products-p/RY-309368001.htm

thank you for pointing that out... Time for a new carb


----------

